# Time to Go



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Your a great bunch of guys on this site; and the fact is this site is the best one of its kind. But a square peg can never fit into a round hole no matter how much it tries. I tend to rub everyone the wrong way sooner or later due to my negative personality; and unpopular views. So as a member it's past time I left; but as a " guest " I'll be back. There's just too much cool stuff and info not to keep coming back. Sorry for any feathers I've ruffled along the way. I wish each and every one of you the very best in the days to come. And to those members who are sick or injured God speed on a swift and pain free recovery. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

?...............


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

A/GS said:


> Your a great bunch of guys on this site; and the fact is this site is the best one of its kind. But a square peg can never fit into a round hole no matter how much it tries. I tend to rub everyone the wrong way sooner or later due to my negative personality; and unpopular views. So as a member it's past time I left; but as a " guest " I'll be back. There's just too much cool stuff and info not to keep coming back. Sorry for any feathers I've ruffled along the way. I wish each and every one of you the very best in the days to come. And to those members who are sick or injured God speed on a swift and pain free recovery. :thumbsup: :wave:


A/GS, your entitled to your own views just like everyone else.Theres always going to be feathers ruffled at times. Sometimes things get taken the wrong way. We all have to remember to just try not to take things so seriously and not sweat the small stuff, after all , these are just toy cars that we're talking about and playing with.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I'd Agree w/Kriket, everyone has input, just blend in.


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Give it a cooling off period. If you still feel the same in a week then maybe. We would all rather you stay.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

old blue said:


> Give it a cooling off period. If you still feel the same in a week then maybe. We would all rather you stay.


Ditto, sry if I upset U...
please stay.........:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Green Destiny said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


Poor form Green.

Dave


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll repeat what I wrote in another thread.

I think a lot has to do with the way questions or comments are worded. For example:

Why Did the BSRT G - Jet Car Fail?
as opposed to
Why aren't the BSRT G -Jets more popular?

The first is asking for a fight, the second is asking for information.

If you really wanted to stir things up, you shouldn't quit becasue you don't like some of the answers.

If you were looking for info perhaps re-phrasing your question would help.

Just my opinion.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

alpink said:


> ruh roh


Hmmmm


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Just a comment, but the written word is always so much more impactful because it is written for all to see. Things that we would commonly say to each other and laugh off are taken much more seriously when written. I worked with a guy who would commonly tell me to F.O. and at first I was offended but later it became a joke. I was offended because I could look at it 100 times in a day and it was always offensive. Had he just said it I would have known to blow it off. Please consider this when writing. Also, read what you write before you post. Often times we miss what the words will mean when someone else reads it and does not understand our underlying meaning. 

I think this is all that is going on here, not mean people, just strong writing and passionate thoughts.


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Ran a Gjet and had fun. Hope you're having fun with the cars or cars of your choice :thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Destiny said:


> I'm just an "elitist" who would rather be buying and racing a "failure" than Dash Motorsports chassis. I'll be "failing" tomorrow and running a Gjet at a local race.


So then go race your G-Jet.

Nobody even mentioned the Dash-Jet in the thread until you torpedoed it with you snide comment. 

Have a good race.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

what's a G-jet ??


----------



## Green Destiny (Jun 26, 2008)

Had fun at Saturday's race. Looking forward to the next event.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tycos rule...


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Green Destiny said:


> I'm just an "elitist" who would rather be buying and racing a "failure" than Dash Motorsports chassis. I'll be "failing" tomorrow and running a Gjet at a local race.


I wonder if showing your a jerk at 34 post is a record?

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Omega said:


> I wonder if showing your a jerk at 34 post is a record?
> 
> Dave


In just over 6 years


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

60 Jim, A G-Jet is a modern inline brass weighted chassis with ceramic
motor mags, No Traction mags running a 9 ohm arm at 12 volts.
Body choices accommodate either hard plastic or Lexan shells. 
Intention is to offer a CHOICE, but not replacement as a modern inline T-Jet.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*End of summer grumpies*

I'm breaking my stay off the opinion pages policy.

The direct comparison of apples and oranges, if not done carefully, always results in a bitter punch being served, instead of everyone having their cake and eating it too. 

While A/gas didnt invoke the T-Dash trademark, he implied it directly by naming the exact price point. "Price point uber alles" is the common denominator for him (if you've been following along previously). All well and good, I'm fairly frugal myself. However, he has errantly compared a modern replica of a slotting platform from the Kennedy era to a modern factory refined inline platform, in a less than politically correct manner. 

So considering that the G-Jet as a massaged platform. Perhaps a more apples to apples comparison would be to substitute some form of Fray-jet to bring the the all important price point numbers into line. Whether it's a failure or not is to be decided in the accounts ledger at ground zero. I like the T-dash chassis. No small miracle that Dash hit the price point as well as improving some long standing QC issues. I also like the G-jet for it's great ready to run out of the box experience and consistent performance. I make no comparisons between the two, other than that they are both slot cars. Over the years we've all seen that such things's usually result from a perception of value that is open to "one mans" interpretation.

Some guys wanna spend 12 bux and throw 30-100 bux in parts plus a $100 OR MORE in time. Some guys are willing to go 40 right out of the box. Some guys are content to spend the 12, buy no parts, polish her up and run what ya brung. Like many, I spend waaaaay to much time and effort building the silly little cars that I love. I only get into trouble when I start adding up dollars or time.

Call off the firing squad, lets get a rope and hang him instead so we can watch him wiggle.

sheesh:freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Call off the firing squad, lets get a rope and hang him instead so we can watch him wiggle. :tongue:
> 
> sheesh:freak:


You know I dont get the argument, if you dont like something dont run them, if you dont run them enough to know there strengths and weaknesses, then maybe you should not be commenting. 

I as a forum member personally did not get an invite to join, nor do I feel I need to announce my choice to leave, unless your looking for someone to beg you to stay.

My thought is check in, comment on threads that interest me, read some that dont, and move on. Most of all be respectful to others and their ideas, etc. It's real easy to ignore something or someone, just dont send a response back.

This is a great board, all the bickering,pissing and moaning is getting old, regardless of who is doing it 

Bill I like your thoughts here 


Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pc?*



Bill Hall said:


> I'm breaking my stay off the opinion pages policy.
> 
> The direct comparison of apples and oranges, if not done carefully always results in a bitter punch being served, instead of everyone having their cake and eating it too.
> 
> ...


not sure THAT is PC either. we can move to Iraq where beheading seems to be in vogue!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tongue firmly planted in cheek Al

WITH ... tourniquet at the ready. 

No need to stone this guy to death, lets pick him dust him off, and 'splain it to him. I like the Gassers and Altereds so that makes him kin.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

absolutely kin. anything that drag races is OK by me.
and I am surely not sinless on THIS forum! 
LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The world would be a better place if.....


















......we all raced TYCOs..........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Raced TYCOs or faced TACOS..... I think I'll have the tacos!! :lol:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Um, I think A/GS left. Maybe we should let this thread go now.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> The world would be a better place if.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats kinda funny, like in a, "i like fat girls" kinda way lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Lmao!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tyco? Who is he and where do we see him race??

Now how do you guys race a taco and keep the meat and cheese off the tracks???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Tyco? Who is he and where do we see him race??
> 
> Now how do you guys race a taco and keep the meat and cheese off the tracks???


I like ALL chassis (that run, and are somewhat dependable)... 
awe-struck @ Dash chassis, & drooling 4 the next-generation variations 
(only have 3..1st additions ... but w/ need more as soon as Mommy(TM) gives me an allowance again..LOL :thumbsup 

next, I want a couple of the; "FRAY"(sp???) & other group's "Approved" additions... 

then the "slimmies" :thumbsup:

Dan's becoming the; "Alexander Graham Bell" of the HO slot world :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

sethndaddy said:


> thats kinda funny, like in a, "i like fat girls" kinda way lol


Hey, easy on my heavyweight scratch-built brass cars! :jest:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks to all for their kind words of support; very much appreciated. Yes it was a hasty decision to announce I was leaving; in fact a little too hasty in retrospect. Therefore I would like to add the following proviso: Time to Go....but not until I'm permanently banned; or I drop dead ! Neither of which I'm in any hurry to see happen any time soon. So with the gracious acceptance of the hobby talk members and moderators. I will return, very much red in the face; but otherwise none the worse for wear.


----------

